# Anybody had Marlin ? How is it?



## vanwingen (Jan 20, 2006)

I heard MARLIN is real good, almost like a steak? I woiuld love to hear and recipes and reviews on it before I try it. I've never had it. Also I saw on a previous post that terraki is good with fish. Would this be a pre-made sauce? Whats the brand name? Is is terraki fish sauce? Thanks!


----------



## ironchef (Jan 20, 2006)

Marlin is a dense, meaty fish that stands up well to heavy and/or aggressively flavored sauces. It doesn't (or shouldn't) have a strong fishy flavor. Teriyaki sauce will probably be okay with it. Marlin goes well with pestos, different types of relishes/salsas/remoulades, butter sauces, etc. You wouldn't have to worry as much about the strength of the sauce as you would if you were serving something delicate like a snapper.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 20, 2006)

Is Marlin the same thing as swordfish?  Or is it a type of swordfish?  the despcription that Ironchef gave does sound like swordfish...

If it is, I love it... a good chunk of steak with all kind of different condiments...


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 20, 2006)

This will tell yuou a little about the marlin.

http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/Gallery/Descript/BlueMarlin/BlueMarlin.html

...and this is a swordfish.

http://indian-river.fl.us/fishing/fish/sword.html

They look similar but are from different biological families.


----------



## Robt (Jan 24, 2006)

I went to the store and bought some tonight.About a shy 3/4inch thick.  I thought they would be similar to swordfish, WRONG.I should have paid more attention to ironchef.  They are bland and really do need a sauce.  They are clean tasting and in no way 'fishy'.I think they would be a really good choice for a pasta sauce like one would make with tuna.My wife thought the flavor might be better or stronger  with more cooking - I did these like I do most fish, rare; they are not better well done in fact they are chewy {how does one spell that} like an old cow that died of old age.  I wish to point out that this was fresh pacific Marlin not old fish.  Poking it with your finger to make sure Marlin is not old is not a complete waste of time,  this meat is dense like beef.I will buy it again, I just will re read ironchef first.As an after thought, I bet this will make a great Ceviche!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 25, 2006)

i've had it a few times, but it makes me jumpy...


----------

